# Looking for a Beagle Sire...



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

So I have an AKC red/white beagle bitch 2.5 years old, and we think we want to breed her. Years ago, my family had a breeding pair of Siberian huskies so I am familiar with the ins and outs of breeding just fyi. 

Ok, so what we are looking for is actually a stud who is "Pocket" standard, less than 12" at the withers. Our bitch is 11" at the withers and only weighs 15 lbs, so an ideal stud would weigh in just under that. Anybody know of an AKC beagle stud that fits this definition? We want the pups to be AKC beagles, and we want them to have as high a chance of being pockets as possible. Thanks!


----------

